# [erledigt] Windows10 von HDD auf SSD

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, daß dieses Thema nicht hierher gehört.

Dennoch würde ich gern einmal nachfragen, ob jemdand hier im Forum mit diesem Thema

schon etwas zu tun hatte.

Es geht mir um einen einzigen Punkt: SteuerErklärungs-Programm, das auf Windows installiert ist,

weil das aber auf einer schon älteren HDD in einem USB-Laufwerk steckt, würde ich es gerne auf

eine SSD verschieben.

Hat jemand hier damit Erfahrung?

Wenn ja, wie könnte/müsste ich vorgehen, um Erfolg zu haben?

Danke im voraus für Reaktionen.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Jan 25, 2021 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Willst Du nur das Programm verschieben oder die ganze Windows-Partition?

----------

## ManfredB

Also meine Vorstellung ging dahin:

Windows10 von der HDD auf die SSD zu verschieben.

Doch mein Sohn hat mir eben schon davon abgeraten, weil nach einer solchen Aktion

gar nicht sicher ist, ob Windows dann noch startet.

Ich habe zwar im Netz ein Programm gefunden, das - angeblich - einen solcne Prozess durchführen kann.

Doch da kommt das nächste Problem:

Dieses Programm muss auf einen USB-Stick. Zwar habe ich am PC mehrere USB-Anschlüsse,

aber HDD - SSD - USB-Stick ist einfach zu viel.

Meine Alternative ist inzwischen:

Windows10 in VirtualBox, dort dann das Steuererklärungs-Programm installieren.

Da meine VBox-Distributionen auf SSD laufen, geht es dort mit Windows deutlich schneller.

Ich danke jedenfalls für die eine Reaktion auf meine Anfrage.

Übrigens: VirtualBox läuft bei mir auf Gentoo-unstable.

Damit lasse ich es nun ruhen mit Windows.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Marlo

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß, daß dieses Thema nicht hierher gehört.
> 
> 

 

Na ja. Eigentlich schon. Es gibt ja nunmal Spezialprogramme die nicht unter Linux laufen 

bzw. um andere Betriebssysteme, mit denen man als Linuxnutzer kooperieren möchte/muss.

Ich habe auch schon solche Anfragen im Hauptforum gestellt und die Resonanz ist wirklich

überwältigend hilfreich. Einfach deshalb, weil diese Probleme sehr weit verbreitet sind.

Zum Beispiel: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8196816.html?sid=f181c6ac89b59d31b1323281c5a99450

Also für die Zukunft. Immer zu   :Wink: 

Gruße

Ma

----------

## firefly

Was du natürlich aus auchprobieren kannst, ob das Steuererklärungsprogramm eventuell unter wine läuft.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo firefly!

Danke für diese Idee, die hatte ich auch schon.

Aber nun habe ich mich doch entschlossen, anders vorzugehen.

Heute habe ich die Windows-Version noch einmal gestartet,

da ist mir bei WindowsUpdate etwas aufgefallen, was ich bisher noch gar nicht richtig gesehen habe;

Die Windows-Version 1803 wird nicht mehr unterstützt, also auch keine Updates mehr.

Damit ist diese Version für mich Vergangenheit.

Ich richte gerade eine SSD her, auf der ich Windows10 neu installieren werde,

Das ist wohl der einzig richtige Weg.

Allen, die sich zu meiner ersten Anfrage geäußert haben, danke ich noch einmal sehr herzlich,

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Fazit:

Installation von Windows auf SSD über USB geht nicht.

Da ich im PC 4 SSDs habe, konnte ich eine mit etwas mehr als 100 GB freiem Platz nutzen.

Mein Sohn hat einen USB-Stick mit Windows10 erstellt, den habe ich genutzt.

Die Installation hat einwandfrei geklappt und hat keinerlei Eingriffe in bestehende Distributionen genommen

(zB ArchLinux mit UEFI-BootManager).

Dank Mageia8 und grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg hatte ich Erfolg:

Die neue Windows-Installation mit ihrem Boot-System wurde erkannt.

Den Eintrag in der grub.cfg habe ich in die grub.cfg von ArchLinux übernommen,

dann die Boot-Reihenfolge geändert: nicht mehr Windows als erstes, sondern ArchLinux.

So kann ich nun in dem Bootmenu Windows anklicken, dann startet Windows10 Home.

Ich bin nun doch sehr zufrieden, daß alles ohne Probleme geklappt hat, selbst die Software

mit der SteuerErklärung konnte ich installieren, nun kann ich sie im März 2021 nutzen.

Wie oft habe ich schon gelesen, daß solche Nachinstallationen von Windows nicht geklappt haben,

wenn Linux vorher schon am Anfang der Festplatte installiert war.

Daß es bei mir funktioniert hat, freut mich sehr, auch wenn ich zugebe, daß ich erst leise

Befürchtungen hatte, daß es auch bei Probleme geben könnte, was ja nun nicht passiert ist.

Mit Freude grüße ich alle, die das hier lesen.

Manfred

----------

## Banana

Wenn ich das nun hier richtig lese wollte man win HDD auf SSD bringen.

Grunsätzlich habe ich das schon 3 mal gemacht wobei das Ziel an USB hing. Immer über Windowssoftware gemacht. Ich gehe stark davon aus das ein booten von USB zu einem ziel auf einer anderen USB auch gehen würde. Also das klonen. Neu installieren habe ich da noch nicht gemacht.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Banana!

Du hast vollkommen recht: Ausgangspunkt war mein Wunsch, Windows 10 von HDD zu SSD zu klonen.

Doch wie ich inzwischen schon geschrieben habe: Windows auf HDD war Version 1803, die wird nicht mehr

unterstützt, das habe ich am vergeblichen Versuch, Updates zu suchen, gemerkt: nichts.

Daß ich das erst sehr spät bemerkt habe, ist mein Fehler. Hätte ich das vor Schreiben dieses Threads bemerkt,

wäre dieser Thread erst gar nicht entstanden.

Dafür möchte ich mich bei allen, die hier geantwortet haben, entschuldigen.

Fehler passieren immer wieder einmal, das ist mir klar. Vor allem ist alles, was hier steht, eigentlich gar nicht der passende Ort, weil es um Windows geht und nicht um gentoo.

Seid alle freundlich gegrüßt

von

Manfred

----------

## Banana

Hey, dazu braucht man sich nicht entschuldigen. Ich denke jeder hat was gelernt und manches erkennt man erst wenn man drüber spricht bzw. niederschreibt.

----------

